# Blue RETFs ?



## nish07 (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyone seen these or know someone who's selling them?

-Nish


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i seen them, but don't know of anyone who is selling, i saw them at a show a few months ago, they look nice though.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

BLUE? like instead of green they are blue or they have more blue on them?

any pics?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I believe they are axanthic, lacking yellow pigment. Awesome frogs


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

MileHighReptile.com :: View topic - Red Eyed Tree Frog Morphs!

This guy has some different morphs including axanthic but they look like they lack blue pigment instead of yellow.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I think xanthic is lacking blue pigment and axanthic is lacking yellow. Or that's what I always thought.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

oh
I didnt even pay attention that it didn't have the a.
it makes sense now lol.


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

Calcarifer - Photos - Phyllomedusinae, page 2

there we go
heres a pic of one :]


----------



## snmreptiles (Feb 26, 2004)

Derek Benson said:


> I think xanthic is lacking blue pigment and axanthic is lacking yellow. Or that's what I always thought.


Actually the 

a = lacking
hypo = reduced
xanthic (in this case is yellow)
Hyper = an exaggerated amount

This is the same with most stuff amphibs/reptiles

Amelanistic = lacking black
melanistic = black
hypomelanistic = reduced black

The blue red eyes are VERY cool!! If they have been around since 2003 and we haven't seen them, my guess is they aren't around!!

My wife had a blue green tree frog she got when she worked at California Zooligical Supply. It was very cool, this was way back in 1999 though! 

Good luck in your search!

Mike
Welcome to the home of


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for clearing that up, good to know


----------

